# Wild costa rican frogs and toads - including retf



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

hope you like the pics - 

p.s - certain frogs were only being handled as we were conducting a survey of species/size of frogs and toads in a certain area within the tirimbina field study centre. after all details were taken down, they were released. and no we did NOT have insect repellant or ny other creams or sprays on our hands!!!:lol2:
in order of species in photos:
1-2 - Bufo valliceps - gulf coast toad
3-5 - Hyalinobatrachium valerioi - reticulated glass frog
6-9 - Oophagus pumilio - strawberry poison dart or blue jeans frog 
10-11 - Centrolenella prosblepon??? not 100% on this id
12-17 - Agalychnis callidryas - Red-eyed tree frog
18-19 - Leptodactylus pentadectylus - Central American Bullfrog
20 - Eleutherodactylus bransfordii - Bransfords litter frog
21 - Eleutherodactylus diastema - common tink frog
22-23 - Rana sp. (poss locality of Rana vaillanti)


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

id love to go somewhere to see herps in the wild


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

wow they are great
linda


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

i really recommend it, it was fantastic. 

i am lucky enough to be going to Belize next year in april as well. even better i will be visiting crawl cay and wee wee cay (wee wee cay was where jesus rivas filmed dwarf boa constrictors on his program for the national geographic, i believe it was entitled "the ultimate snake"

Alex


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

good pics mate. i love glass frogs. very nice pic of the retf, the first one of it.


----------



## ghastly152 (Sep 3, 2007)

Exellent pictures, well done : victory:


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

thanks

i have alot that i havent processed yet so will post them at some point too


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

reminds me of the osa...great pics!!:no1:


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

cheers


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

habu thats great! can i ask were you get all these pics from?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

rob-stl-07 said:


> habu thats great! can i ask were you get all these pics from?


 
i got a million!!!:lol2:


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

i like the one with the geeky monkey!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Wow, Fantastic Photos! Had me and hubby cooing and awing over them. Fantatsic photo quality, very impressive. I love the red eye on head photo! lol


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

cheers.

i have always been keen in photography, i might have to start it up again.

glad you liked it, thats what photography is all about 

Alex


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

The glass frog and the one on the guys head are my favs. Love frogs and toads. Gorgeous lil things! Fab photography too!


----------



## Bluesharp13 (May 31, 2007)

Those are brilliant photos, what was the camera. I am in the market for a new one, will probably look in the new year sales.


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

Nikon D40x with 18 - 55 camera.

sadly dont have the money to buy a decent macro lens, and even if i would, i would get a snake lol

Cheers for the feedback

Alex


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

cool pics again


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

cheers.

thanks for all the feedback, its much appreciated

Alex


----------

